# diet water!?!?



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

Is there such thing as diet tap water. I heard in another forum that it is suppose to be "minus calories" in tap water, and it "will do no good to the cardiovascular system"

Also, "in Bradford" there is "negatively charged" water.

I've never heard of this before but there is an article and was shown on a uk tv channel on a programme called GMTV.

http://www.gmtv.co.uk/index.cfm?articleid=10244

what are your opinions?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey buddy, they said it was a April fools joke.

Now for some information. Along time ago I was reading about detoxification of the body and came across this: Bentonite! It is used in perfect 7 to clean out the colon. But some guys at work use Bentonite as a way of cheating a Pi*s test for Drugs. So Negatively charged particles are not a bad thing. The water thing is probably a hoax.

Read below:

Clay has a negative electrical attraction for particles that are positively charged. Most of the toxic poisons are positively charged. These toxins are irresistibly drawn towards the clay. Moreover, according to Robert T. Martin, Ph.D., Mineralogist at Massachusetts's Institute of Technology, an authority on Bentonite, "the very minuteness of the particles of Bentonite gives a large surface area in proportion to the volume used, thus enabling it to pick up many times its weight in positively charged particles. One gram of the product has a surface of 800 square meters. The greater the surface area the greater its power to pick up positively charged particles.

So if you want to detox try some of Sonne's No.7

It does not taste bad (neutral) and might be what you are looking for for Detoxification.

More information on Bentonite

Dr. Jensen, N.D., D.C., Ph.D., suggests using bentonite to absorb radiation from the bones. Many of us are subject to various forms of radiation, whether from X-rays or television or computers. This could be extremely important for those who have undergone radiation treatment for cancer. Some people take about a cup of extra thick liquid bentonite and put it into their bath water. Others have used a full quart and more. It is highly effective in drawing out toxins. Too much, or too long exposure, will dry out the skin.

Though bentonite has been used internally by the American Indians for hundreds of years to help detoxify the bowels, Dr. Anderson recommends that when using it internally, to always use it with psyllium, as a psyllium shake. Dr. Anderson suggests this because psyllium is known to help prevent undesirable inorganic minerals from entering the system.

According to the Canadian Journal of Microbiology (31 [1985], 50-53), bentonite can absorb pathogenic viruses, aflatoxin (a mold), and pesticides and herbicides including Paraquat and Roundup. The clay is eventually eliminated from the body with the toxins bound to its multiple surfaces.

It is important not to take any nutritional supplement at the same time as the bentonite. Especially when used with psyllium, the bentonite will absorb anything of nutritional value such as herbs, friendly bacteria, and vitamins, as well as toxins, bad bacteria and parasites. Be sure to wait 1 hour after drinking a bentonite shake before taking anything nutritional.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i know now


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Scott - where do you get all this info from???

I've never heard of the stuff before - have you ever tried it? sounds like ti could be worth dong evry once in a while to help keep everything in good order...

I wonder where you would get it from int he UK..?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

It was an April fool's.

I find lamb vindaloo has negative calories though.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lmao, cant believe people are still fallingt for that!!!!!! lmao!!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

wish they had diet fast food lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

they do its called mcdonalds


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes, I have taken bentonite and I have a bottle at home right now. I have not taken it lately as when taking bentonite you cant take anything with it. If you take vitamins it soaks up the nutrients rendering the vitamin worthless. Beings I am on my pct right now I cant take it because I am taking stuff like nolvadex, Maca, Tribex, V12, post cycle (herbal), chromium, fiber, fish oils, vitamins, ZMA. It is sick the amount of stuff I take on a daily basis. So I dont want to interfere with what I am taking to have it compromised taking the bentonite with it.

I have read alot of books on herbs. Used to be a big time hobby of mine. Many herbs are the basis for the drugs we take today. Example:

Valume=valarian root

Problem being that in its root form it is not addictive but in its pharmicudical form it is very addictive because man has taken the natrual mother natures buffers out of it.

I have studied things like acid ashing and alkaline ashing.

coloidial minerals

pro-biotics

intestinal cleansers

detox

energy boosters (natural)


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

wow hackskii, you are one dangerous walking encyclopdeia 400lb bench pressing machine!

you are taking a lot of vitamins, what are they all for?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

For the most part post cycle. I have always abused my body pretty bad. Drugs younger and alcohol for the last 23 years. I dont drink the hard stuff but do have some beer when I get home.

Always had a pretty good diet and took vitamins and minerals. I have read some books on herbs, diets. I only read things that intrest me. So I tend to remember the stuff I have a passion for. Forget most other things. So when Matraca was talking about negitivly charged ions I just flashed back to what I read about bentonite. I have always gone to the gym and used to take vitamins when I was a young lad. So it just stuck with me. Like for instance:

Mullen is good for toning down mucus

Chickweed is good for dieting and burning fat

Gensing strengthens the endrocrine gland that helps the metabloism of vitamins and minerals

ecanachia boosts the immune system and should only be taken for 10 days.

Golden seal acts like penicillin and should only be taken for 10 days too.

Garlic is awesome and can be taken every day and should be.

Lobelia is used for lungs and too much is toxic.

Just that kindof stuff like that I remember.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ah, good job. i would like to read a little about vitamins, foods that help the immune system. etc. I have read quite a lot on protein now, and find it really interesting. Dont knoe nothing about vitamins and minerals tho


----------

